# Are there cruzes from other countries having the same problems as we do here?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...one thing to remember, the _"...other courtries..." _do not have the *1.4LT *engine that our Cruzes do.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

The Cruzes for every region are assembled by different factories, in South Korea, China, Australia, and the USA. A number of parts are likely to be similar, but there're also a large number of parts that are unique to a particular factory.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...one thing to remember, the _"...other courtries..." _do not have the *1.4LT *engine that our Cruzes do.




very true..but most of the probs we have been running into have been with the trans...and they have been around for a while right?.....i keep knocking on wood..that my car has seemed to be free of the normal trans probs...every day its getting better to me..ill have to have one of the other local guys drive mine and see if its different to what theirs is doing...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *6T40* Hydramatic automatic transmission has been around since 2008, when it was introduced on 4-cylinder Malibus, but has _never_ before been coupled with a *turbocharged* engine.

...1.4LT_ engine _problems include: electronic thermostat failures, thermostat housing leaks, intermittant battery grounding, corroded engine electrical connections, false DTC and MIL engine codes, multiple ECM reprogrammings, battery failures, fouled spark plugs...


----------



## ckcruze (Apr 3, 2012)

Recently at 12600km my auto trans is a bit hesitant at shifting especially in the first couple of gears. Also many here in Greece had problems with leather pealing off the steering wheel, brakes squeling and some clutch issues (majority of cars sold over here are MT). We have Cruze with 1.6 and 1.8 na engines and 2.0 diesel. From 2013 1.4 turbo will be available I think. Mine is 1.8 LT


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the *6T40* Hydramatic automatic transmission has been around since 2008, when it was introduced on 4-cylinder Malibus, but has _never_ before been coupled with a *turbocharged* engine.
> 
> ...1.4LT_ engine _problems include: electronic thermostat failures, thermostat housing leaks, intermittant battery grounding, corroded engine electrical connections, false DTC and MIL engine codes, multiple ECM reprogrammings, battery failures, fouled spark plugs...


So this is what I have to look forward too with my 1.4T and trans combo???? WOW,,,,and I thought having radio issues and a very warm transmission tunnel was bad.........!!!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I don't know about the engine or tranny. Last year when I was in Vietnam, I saw a couple of Cruzes and they appeared to look the same as ours. They were either LS or 1LTs.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Before joining this forum i joined a UK one and left depressed because every post was someone complaining and hating the car. I mean COMPLETING hating it. I then learned they were from the UK.


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Patman said:


> I don't know about the engine or tranny. Last year when I was in Vietnam, I saw a couple of Cruzes and they appeared to look the same as ours. They were either LS or 1LTs.



In Vietnam, there are 3 types of Cruze:
- Lacetti Premiere: this version came from Korea and is similar to Cruze 1.6 AT in US, it has 112HP (2009) or 124HP (2010) (price is USD 28,000)
- Chevrolet Cruze LS 1.6: this version has Cruze body, but the engine is upgraded from ETEC engine (Lacetti EX of Deawoo), is has only 107 HP, manual transmission. This version has many errors: wrong air conditioner, engine rpm high, weakness, sudden death engine,... But this version is best sold (price is USD 23,000)
- Chevrolet Cruze LT 1.8 (MT) or LTZ 1.8 (AT): this version is similar to Cruze 1.8 in US, it has 136HP, price is USD 28,000-29,000


We having the same problems with this Cruze:
- Sound brake
- ABS wiring goes wrong
- Stupid Auto Transmission
- Battery dies soon
- Weakness
- Wrong AT Transmission


It is waste of money to buy this car.


----------

